# Python devours family cat



## News Bot (May 7, 2008)

*Published:* Tue, 06 May 2008 21:35:00 GMT
*Source:* Northern Territory News via NEWS.com.au

A FAMILY pet has been swallowed whole by a 2m carpet python in a Top End back yard - and now the family has the X-ray to prove it.

*Read More...*


----------

